# Reaper 4.0



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

For those of you who have this D.A.W. software you probably already have the new version but for those who didn't know, Reaper is now at version 4.0 and it has a lot of new updates plus many bugs have been eliminated. It's available for both PCs and Macs here: REAPER | Audio Production Without Limits There are also some new PDFs available on their forum that describe the new features as well as a quick start guide.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Highly recommended. I have almost completely switched over from my BigName, BigBucks DAW for most daily chores. Being able to carry a full program on a USB stick and work anywhere is quite nice.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just ordered this for my imac.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...quick question: does reaper not have any virtual instruments? drums, for example?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...quick question: does reaper not have any virtual instruments? drums, for example?


No. It doesn't ship with any virtual instruments. It does come with the usual plugins: EQ, convolving reverb, delay, compress, pitch shifting, and so on.

You can find free instruments here: http://www.kvraudio.com/get.php -- just search for what you need and it'll list all the options.

If you bought EZDrummer, it'll work with Reaper.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...again, thank you.

should i be putting you on retainer (grin)?



iaresee said:


> No. It doesn't ship with any virtual instruments. It does come with the usual plugins: EQ, convolving reverb, delay, compress, pitch shifting, and so on.
> 
> You can find free instruments here: http://www.kvraudio.com/get.php -- just search for what you need and it'll list all the options.
> 
> If you bought EZDrummer, it'll work with Reaper.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...again, thank you.
> 
> should i be putting you on retainer (grin)?


No, but I accept gratuities in the form of back stage passes, CDs and band t-shirts...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i downloaded reaper and, despite the rather daunting 400-page user manual, i was "making tracks" after a couple of hours.

however, i am suddenly dealing with a high degree of latency. 

even with garageband, there is some noticeable latency.

just checking the manual - looks like i need to access my audio card's control and increase the buffer size - i'll try that when i get back to the studio this afternoon.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am still using 3.xxx.... but I found a weird latency fix..... I have to click on the box that shows the interface ISO settings. Clicking ok takes away the latency.... I am not really doing anything... but it works ..


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of tutorials available along with a Reaper forum that may be able to answer some of your questions as you get deeper into the program

http://tutorialsforreaper.com/


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i gave up on reaper but, in the process, discovered they offer absolutely amazing customer support. full refund within hours and very helpful email response - i may be back.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i gave up on reaper but, in the process, discovered they offer absolutely amazing customer support. full refund within hours and very helpful email response - i may be back.


What made you give up?

I found one of my laptops really didn't want to play with it, but the desktop and newer laptop get along fine with it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Merlin said:


> What made you give up?
> I found one of my laptops really didn't want to play with it, but the desktop and newer laptop get along fine with it.



...i found it was taking way too long to learn how to just get up and running.

garageband is, by comparison, amazingly straightforward and only limited, at least so far, in regard to editing capabilities.

i still have the 400-page manual, which i will continue to study. and reaper has given me another thirty days to use it, unlicensed.

but i have a gut feeling that logic might be the software i need.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...i found it was taking way too long to learn how to just get up and running.
> 
> garageband is, by comparison, amazingly straightforward and only limited, at least so far, in regard to editing capabilities.
> 
> ...


I don't think you're going to find Logic any easier than Reaper. 

FWIW - all DAWs kinda work the same way. Once you're learned how to use one, you can pretty much sit at any DAW and be able to get around and do what you need to do, so it's really a one-time thing to get accustomed to using it. After that, it's a matter of finding where the software company has hidden the button you need to turn on/off the click track and stuff like that.

If you are serious about getting into DAWs as your method of recording over box solutions, you'll have to put in a bit of time to get over the learning-curve, but once it's done, you'll be good to go.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

+1 to what hollowbody said. They're all implementing approximately the same non-linear editing concepts and similar UIs.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Having used Cakewalk (not Sonar!) extensively many years ago, I was recently able to sit down with Reaper and record tracks and add effects _without _even reading a manual. Don't give up on it; like the above two posts state, using a DAW involves a learning curve but once you have it you can "get through" most programs . . .

TG


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yeah, i may go back to reaper, especially now that i know that they have serious customer support.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried Cubase again, and found it nearly incomprehensible. 

Reaper was easy to get tracks recorded on. My main need is for reliable live recording. I have to know that I can run eight or more tracks in simultaneous. Nice thing with that is that I don't have to worry about latency, since I'm not monitoring the tracks.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Merlin said:


> I tried Cubase again, and found it nearly incomprehensible.
> 
> Reaper was easy to get tracks recorded on. My main need is for reliable live recording. I have to know that I can run eight or more tracks in simultaneous. Nice thing with that is that I don't have to worry about latency, since I'm not monitoring the tracks.


...yep, same here. i'm mainly interested in live recording and, with this amazing $300 tascam us-1800 card, i can record up to sixteen tracks simultaneously.

latency is an issue for me, however, because i often record with headphones and/or monitor while recording, and don't use an outboard mixer.


----------

